# Kitchen afci



## cda (Feb 14, 2018)

Does a kitchen stove require a afci

Current nec


----------



## ICE (Feb 14, 2018)

_(A) Dwelling Units. All 120-volt, single-phase, 15- and 20-ampere branch circuits supplying outlets or devices installed in dwelling unit kitchens, family rooms, dining rooms, living rooms, parlors, libraries, dens, bedrooms, sun rooms, recreation rooms, closets, hallways, laundry areas, or similar rooms or areas shall be protected _


----------



## cda (Feb 14, 2018)

Thanks

They forgot the dog house


----------



## ICE (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## steveray (Feb 15, 2018)

120V range yes, 240, no....To clarify...


----------



## linnrg (Feb 15, 2018)

more areas of AFCI coming in 2017


----------



## mark handler (Feb 15, 2018)

The 2017 NEC, the “laundry list” of rooms or areas requiring AFCI protection was removed, leaving AFCI protection required for the entire dwelling unit.


----------

